
Show HN: Plot directly in your terminal with matplotlib - daleroberts
https://github.com/daleroberts/itermplot
======
jpeanuts
Gnuplot has an output mode - called "dumb" \- that prints an ASCII plot to the
terminal. See e.g.
[http://pastebin.com/WHcLZHPr](http://pastebin.com/WHcLZHPr) This is very
handy when running scientific codes on remote machines, and works in any
terminal (not just iTerm2 like the submission).

I've been looking for a matplotlib extension to do the same thing, without
success.

~~~
Y_Y
Have you tried using cacaview on images? When I'm running scientific code on
remote machines I use jupyter tunneled over ssh, but I assume you can't do
that.

~~~
jpeanuts
Thanks for the two(!) nice tips. Just looked at libcaca, but I'm having
trouble installing on my laptop (OSX). Anyway the idea is mainly to remove
gnuplot as a dependency from my scientific code; introducing a new dependency
defeats the point a bit.

Jupyter would be a very nice way to interact - as you guess there are
difficulties: playing well with the cluster queueing system, and currently the
code is launched via an mpirun call. I'm open to suggestions.

Edit: This sounds like exactly what I need! [http://ipython.org/ipython-
doc/stable/parallel/parallel_intr...](http://ipython.org/ipython-
doc/stable/parallel/parallel_intro.html)

~~~
daleroberts
You can checkout my other project
[https://github.com/daleroberts/tv](https://github.com/daleroberts/tv) which
allows you to view images in any terminal supporting Unicode 9.0 fonts and
true color. It uses GDAL for the backend which is easy to install on a Mac
with:

    
    
        brew install gdal --without-python --HEAD
        pip install gdal

------
krick
God, I want something like iTerm2 for Linux.

~~~
mcpherrinm
The iterm image support is pretty simple (just a VT100-style command wrapped
around a base64 encoded png). Maybe somebody can implement it for gnome/vte or
something, and see if there's any traction.

~~~
tavert
You can build xterm with sixel support
[https://github.com/saitoha/libsixel](https://github.com/saitoha/libsixel)

------
venachescu
You are literally making my dreams come true. Thank you!

~~~
stestagg
You have weird dreams

------
wallstquant
Julia has something similar too. TerminalExtensions.jl

[https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/julia-
users/zj4nQl...](https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/julia-
users/zj4nQlDGNoc)

------
Lxr
Great idea, I was just thinking yesterday that something like this should
exist. Matplotlob seems to like automatically switching windows every time you
plot something, so annoying!

~~~
Lxr
Hmm, I used the back button on my phone after submitting a comment and it must
have resubmitted the form, and now I can't delete the dupe.

------
maddyboo
Any idea of how to do something like this for R?

~~~
em500
[https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/txtplot/index.html](https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/txtplot/index.html)

------
curiousgal
Reminds me of Maple, it came with a console version that can render plots in
ASCII.

